# White fuzzy mold in media— Phrag. Fritz Schomburg



## Ernesto (Jun 7, 2020)

I recently repotted this Fritz Schomburg in a mix of Orchiata bark, charcoal, and perlite. Noticed this mold taking hold at the surface and tried removing the fuzzy pieces, but it came back. How should I treat this, and is it harmful to the plant?


----------



## MaxC (Jun 24, 2020)

Snow mold, damage should be superficial. There are some vendors that buy plants from growers in Hawaii that grow in shadehouses and you can get snow mold that way.

You could do a little dip in fungicide of your choice, let dry out and repot in a fresh media then keep dry for a couple of days, clean tag and pot with isopropyl/water mixture. That should take care of it.

Alternatively you could introduce beneficial organisms into the media to push out the bad fungi.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks! I sprayed it down with some diluted hydrogen peroxide and it seems to have helped the areas I sprayed. If it fails to work I’ll look into the methods you suggested. The probiotics seem interesting.


----------

